# Frying a Corn Tortilla??



## mugsy27 (Sep 25, 2006)

how does one do that??  a recipie for fish tacos that im going to try tonight says to fry the tortillas...do i put them in the same oil that the beer battered fish went in??


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2006)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> how does one do that?? a recipie for fish tacos that im going to try tonight says to fry the tortillas...do i put them in the same oil that the beer battered fish went in??


 

That'll work.  Just leave them in long enough to soften and become pliable.  Too long and they will be nacho chips.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2006)

...and, when they are done my mother always folded them but made sure they didn't close all the way, or they will break when you try to stuff them.  We always got the duty of holding them partly open with a wooden spoon until they cooled enough.

You could always hang them over your shower curtain rod, that would be perfect!


----------



## Dina (Sep 25, 2006)

I fry tortillas all the time for tacos, enchiladas, etc.  One tip is to make sure you HEAT the oil first then just slide the tortillas for a few seconds on each side, unless you want them crispy, leave them in the hot oil a bit longer.


----------

